# Phillips Radio security code



## Colin martin (Sep 10, 2011)

Hi, I have an old Phillips Car Radio Cassette player Model RC 399 It’s at least seven years old but works well. I would like to fit this to another vehicle. I am happy to purchase a £12.50p wiring adapter for the changeover but am reluctant to remove the radio as nowhere in my original paperwork can I find any mention of the usual four digit security code number one needs to reset a car radio after disconnecting from the mains supply.
In fact in my users’ manual it makes no mention of this procedure. Could it be that as the unit has a detachable security panel, then a four digit security reset code is not a feature of this model? The Phillips Car Systems Security Card that came with it has the I/D code PH399FX90666669.
Any advice welcome.
Colin martin


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Colin martin said:


> Hi, I have an old Phillips Car Radio Cassette player Model RC 399 It’s at least seven years old but works well. I would like to fit this to another vehicle. I am happy to purchase a £12.50p wiring adapter for the changeover but am reluctant to remove the radio as nowhere in my original paperwork can I find any mention of the usual four digit security code number one needs to reset a car radio after disconnecting from the mains supply.
> In fact in my users’ manual it makes no mention of this procedure. Could it be that as the unit has a detachable security panel, then a four digit security reset code is not a feature of this model? The Phillips Car Systems Security Card that came with it has the I/D code PH399FX90666669.
> Any advice welcome.
> Colin martin


 Hello Colin!
And welcome to the forum! If you had read the stickies up top of this forum, you would have seen that we DO NOT in any way shape or form(no pun) have anything to do with radio codes. For one we can't help to begin with and two radio code discussion is banned. 
Feel free to come back for anything else about car radios, but codes are a no no :4-thatsba.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Post is now closed.

BG


----------

